

Ask HN: I use emacs and my left hand hurts. Any tips? - chrismealy

All that C-x C-s etc is wearing out my left pinky and left hand generally. I've remapped a lot of functions, I try to use the right side control key, and I generally try not to use two keys with the same hand whenever I can. But I'm not perfect.<p>I can't be the only person with this problem. I bet somebody's figured this out already. (And if "use vi" is the answer I'd consider it.) Thanks.
======
amoore
I'm a heavy emacs user and occasionally get hand pains for a few days or
weeks.

As everyone else will suggest, swap your caps-lock and control keys.

I also found it useful to have a single key on my keyboard that does M-x. You
might already have one by default. It might look like a wavy window flag, or a
cloverleaf, or a menu, or something weird.

As you have said, start to learn to use more of the special keys on the right
side of the keyboard. Don't forget shift. You shouldn't be using the left
shift for capital letters whose keys are on the left side of the keyboard.

You might find it useful to put your mouse on the other side of your keyboard
and use it with the other hand a few days a week. It sort of trains your hands
to do things differently.

You might find it useful to try a different keyboard. I've found a Microsoft
Natural keyboard to be great. Your employer will spring for this if you
mention that your hand hurts.

Adjust your chair height, display location, desk height, and the way you sit.
Yeah, this actually affects the way you use your hands.

Don't forget to take breaks. Go get some tea or something every once in a
while. I think jwz wrote a thing that periodically makes emacs force him to do
that when his hands started hurting.

Don't be afraid to go see a doctor.

Good luck!

------
mipnix
I am new to programming and emacs was the first editor I was introduced to, so
it naturally became my favorite. I switched to and am starting to learn Linux
and in the class we use vim.

I don't type well so I don't have the proper form that might lead to the
discomfort you mention but I am starting to appreciate the intuitive
functionality of vim. Like I wrote, I am new to all of this so I don't have
any priors or strong feelings about either editor. I find people espouse the
virtues of the editor they were introduced to.

If you like emacs and it works for you, all the advice written here is helpful
but from what I read, vi avoids all the crazy multi-key typing and really
might be, ultimately, the best solution.

Then again, I don't know much.

EDIT:I forgot to mention, I learned Google uses the vi commands to navigate
gmail and more webapps are incorporating that functionality, so it might be
something to consider.

------
rgarcia
Map caps lock to ctrl. I did this about 2 years ago and I've never turned
back.

------
mechanical_fish
I use a Kinesis Advantage keyboard. You can freely remap the keys at the
hardware level. You also get to put control and meta under your thumbs, and
you get mirrored versions of these keys under each thumb. I find it a lot less
painful.

There is a learning curve, though, and your coworkers will occasionally try to
use your computer and get horrified.

Note also that all the other postural changes that you can try might wind up
being as important. Get a keyboard support that can be adjusted to arbitrary
heights. Get a decent chair.

------
onan_barbarian
Change hands after 50 (uses of the control key, that is).

